
Ask HN: Who is hiring interns? (June 2016) - KrishMunot
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.
======
brudgers
The monthly job threads are generated automatically and were created to solve
the conflicting needs of preventing recruiter spam and providing useful
information to the Hacker News community.

I'd recommend contacting the moderator, Dan, at the |contact| link below and
discussing the problem an intern thread is intended to address. There may be
other ways of addressing the issues or side-effects of an intern only listing
thread.

------
mtmail
The main monthly thread already allows job posts for intern positions.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814828)

